# Correct Interior Color for 1968 Front Turn/Parking Light



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Thought I would add to the thread ""Correct interior finish for 69/70 GTO front parking light housing?" that was posted recently. It was decided that a reflective "metallic" finish was correct.

I just purchased a pair of used 1968 A-body front turn/parking light housings to replace the rotted ones on my '68 Lemans. They are stamped GUIDE 25, SAE DPP, 68. I was not able to find my originals to use as a comparison, but recall they were in pretty bad shape and I was not going to use them, so I most likely threw them out. Found the lenses only.

The interior finish on the '68 front turn/parking light housings are painted white. The metal housings are anodized and the white paint applied over this just in the front area that is concealed by the plastic lense. You can see in photo #2 that the white paint is behind the bulb socket/bracket, so it gets painted prior to the socket installation. So these would have not had the reflective metallic finish found on the 1969/70 units.

Just figured this info might be something for future use to someone restoring their 1968 front turn/parking signal light housings. :thumbsup:


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hey Jim,

Take a look at my new post on the exterior color (lens) issue for the 68 GTO.

Jayvee


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Upon further review....looks like maybe somebody at some point painted the interior of the lens giving the appearance of yellowish amber. Sorry for the confusion.
View attachment 143511


----------

